
Ask HN: What are the very best reasons to develop in python3 over python2? - _ix
I just got a new job in a relatively young department inside a Fortune 500. I was delighted to learn that they&#x27;ve been automating their manual processes with python, but surprised that all development has been exclusively python2 since the department&#x27;s inception 3 years ago.<p>As for me, I can&#x27;t imagine python2 is viable due to the impending deadline, but I was unaware of how controversial this was until only recently. I&#x27;ve been happily writing python3 for the past 2 years. I doubt that I&#x27;ve been using the best new features of the language or that I could articulate a compelling argument for python3 without some help.<p>So, how about it? Can I get some input to essentially create a pitch deck for python3?
======
a3n
Here's a one-slide deck: Python 2 is End of Life in 2020. No improvements, no
bug/security fixes. It will be a dead parrot.
[http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0373/](http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0373/)

So it depends on how long you want python to be a factor in your shop, and how
long you want to be able to recruit python programmers willing to work there.

It shouldn't be surprising to find a python 2 shop, even if their python focus
started within recent years. The people who started it have a good chance of
having used python 2 for a long time.

------
sevensor
I'd feel out your colleagues on the subject before pushing Python 3. It's a
better language, but people who are still using Python 2 this late in the
transition may be doing so because they have very strong feelings on the
subject. Sometimes you have to pick your battles.

